# Drywall to stone transition



## IraF16 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have self taught myself to frame and drywall a 25 foot wall that I am fairly happy with. However, my drywall edge ends at an uneven decorative stone wall. I had anticipated caulking the edge, but now think otherwise due to the gaps approaching 1/2".

Does anyone have any good ideas on how to eliminate this uneven space with an attractive transition? My lack of experience has stymied me. I have some carpentry skills (moulding, framing, etc.) and have thought about scribing trim to the wall, but this seems like a questionable approach.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## hav2bfaster (Mar 18, 2006)

I would cut the edge of the sheet rock at a 45 degree angle and pack the hole with a product called bond. You can buy it at home depot it comes in 20,45,90, and 120 min setting time depending on how fast you work. Its a powder and you mix it to a frosting like batter. Pack the hole heavily and feather it off about 8" past the sheet rock. this stuff is great you can wash it off the rocks when it dries but your butter off taping them off. when it dries its harder then the sheetrock. good luck


----------



## IraF16 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks hav. I now need to "back" the space due to it being a 2x4 deep. Any suggestions?

Again, Thanks in advance.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

Are you saying that you need to fill a space that is 1 1/2" deep by 1/2" thick...

Bob


----------



## IraF16 (Mar 16, 2006)

No. I need to fill a space that varies up to a 1/2" width that is 3 1/2" deep. (The depth of the framed wall that meets the stone wall perpindicular).


----------

